# RIP George Michael



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2016)

I never was a huge fan of his music but he did have a great voice. 53 is way too young for anyone.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2016)

Singer George Michael has died aged 53, his publicist has said.

The star, who launched his career with Wham! in the 1980s and later continued his success as a solo performer, is said to have "passed away peacefully at home".

Thames Valley Police said South Central Ambulance Service attended a property in Goring in Oxfordshire at 13:42 GMT.

Police say there were no suspicious circumstances.

Michael, who was born Georgios Kyriacos Panayiotou in north London, sold more than 100m albums throughout a career spanning almost four decades.

Earlier this month it was announced that producer and songwriter Naughty Boy was working with Michael on a new album.

In a statement, the star's publicist said: "It is with great sadness that we can confirm our beloved son, brother and friend George passed away peacefully at home over the Christmas period.

"The family would ask that their privacy be respected at this difficult and emotional time. There will be no further comment at this stage."

In 2011, Michael postponed a series of concerts after being taken to hospital for treatment for pneumonia.

After treatment in a Vienna hospital, he made a tearful appearance outside his London home and said it had been "touch and go" whether he lived.

Doctors were said to have performed a tracheotomy to keep his airways open and he was unconscious for some of his spell in hospital.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 25, 2016)

OMG, this is so sudden and so very sad!!!  He was way too young.  RIP George.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you for posting the article Marie5656. I meant to add a link of the news for those who wanted to read it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2016)

Such sad news.  I wasn't a huge fan either, but he was definitely popular and well known, always heard his songs on the radio, like Faith.  Rest peacefully George, you left us too soon.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2016)

MarkinPhx said:


> Thank you for posting the article Marie5656. I meant to add a link of the news for those who wanted to read it.



You are quite welcome.  I have learned after many years to fact check everything I hear....I had that article handy already when I came over here.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jnos (Dec 25, 2016)

RIP George
I liked both Wham and George Michael. I had teens at the time who played them repeatedly, while I enjoyed the music with them.


----------



## Wren (Dec 26, 2016)

So sad, R.I.P George....


----------

